
Pre-trained neural networks? - gregw134
Has anyone compiled a list of pre-trained neural networks available for download? I&#x27;m hoping to contribute some ML to Apache Nifi. Thanks!
======
malux85
You will need to be more specific, a trained neural network is heavily
dependent on implementation - for example a trained TensorFlow network is not
interchangeable with a trained Caffe network. There are tools to convert
between the two, but they're limited in scope.

Do you have a target implementation in mind?

~~~
gregw134
Tensorflow is preferred but Caffe works too. What I'm looking for are
pretrained image recognition, audio recognition, etc algorithms that can be
embedded into a Nifi processor, so that popular ML techniques can be accessed
with a drag and drop interface :)

~~~
malux85
This is a cool idea!

I dont know of an authorative list, but it might be good to start one!

Usually the models have a name, after the project or paper that was used,

To get you started, here's the "Inception v3" model:
[https://storage.googleapis.com/download.tensorflow.org/model...](https://storage.googleapis.com/download.tensorflow.org/models/inception_dec_2015.zip)

Maybe making a list of "Inception v3", "ImageNet" etc, then letting the user
select? Most ML engineers know these by their names.

One for caffe: You can download BVLC CaffeNet Model from:
[http://dl.caffe.berkeleyvision.org/bvlc_reference_caffenet.c...](http://dl.caffe.berkeleyvision.org/bvlc_reference_caffenet.caffemodel)

------
joewitt
obviously there are some interesting details to get this right but sounds like
a really cool idea and look forward to seeing this pull request come into the
apache nifi community.

